

JavaScript Graph Plotting Tool (div not canvas) - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/javascript-graph-plotting-tool

======
shaunxcode
Very cool but definitely NOT open source and thus, from what I can tell, not
applicable for being used in your own app w/o licensing or something he rolls
out in the future. Still great work.

~~~
ovi256
It's not GPL, but it's JS, so you can look at it :-)

~~~
shaunxcode
you are correct - I just assumed it would have been obfuscated/minified!

------
zack
Yeah this is definitely really cool, and great UI imo. Could be used to bring
the TI-83 to the browser. Lord knows we need an intuitive interface to bring
both simple and complex mathematical operations (from pre-algebra
to...calculus, linear algebra, diff eq, and some statistics) to the browser.
With no Flash! This could definitely be a step in the right direction.

